# phone number



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

Does or can someone get me the bait shop that is towards surfside in GC? I think it is GC bait shop? He told me he has the cheapest fishing carts even online. I need one so so bad. My vacation is last week in Sept or first week in Oct and I can't wait.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

GC Bait and Tackle - 843-651-7833


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Cart*

hey Bill please let me know the type and price 
as I am looking too and man they expensive on
line & Bass Pro too..Thank you


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

If you have no luck at GC bait&tackle, check Cabelas they start at $114.99 up to $219.99 according what size you need and shipping is $14.95 for the smaller one, not sure about shipping cost for the larger ones.


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey guys,
Check some of the pawn shops in the area.
I found a Pier Cart Sr with a cutting tray at the Dicks Pawn at 544 & 17 last fall for $75.

The guy said he gets them in every so often.

hope this helps.


hooper


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

OOO Thanks Hooper. I decide to head that way for a day going to fish some, net some, and go shopping lol BTW Cabella's (sp) has a Jr cart for $99.00 with free shipping. It looks kinda small but might do till next year.


----------



## Diamondwrapper (Sep 22, 2007)

There is a hardwear store on Sea Mountain Hwy. in Cherry Grove, just north of the ocean that has them. Don't know the prices though.


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

check out the large green metal wagon at homedepot. i bought one last year for my trip to the beach. it worked great. it has nice big tires and pulled great in the loose sand fully loaded. i was able to zip tie come pvc rod holders that i made very easily. i made the rod holders adaptable so you can change instantly from a vertical position or fully horizontal if you need to keep tips lower on your walk. i just didnt glue the top pieces on.if interested i can post some pics. its not aluminum so it wouldnt hurt to hit it with a can of rustoleum before using. as far as weight goes, it has four wheels so all the weight is fully supported. i went through the same dilemma. i didnt want to spend all that money on an aluminum one, so i just made my own. its worth checking out


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

planb said:


> check out the large green metal wagon at homedepot. i bought one last year for my trip to the beach. it worked great. it has nice big tires and pulled great in the loose sand fully loaded. i was able to zip tie come pvc rod holders that i made very easily. i made the rod holders adaptable so you can change instantly from a vertical position or fully horizontal if you need to keep tips lower on your walk. i just didnt glue the top pieces on.if interested i can post some pics. its not aluminum so it wouldnt hurt to hit it with a can of rustoleum before using. as far as weight goes, it has four wheels so all the weight is fully supported. i went through the same dilemma. i didnt want to spend all that money on an aluminum one, so i just made my own. its worth checking out


planb,

that would be a good *PLAN B*. *.......planb*


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I use the mid size one. works good for me


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Ok*

Steve

what mid size a cart or the wagon he talking about ?


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Pictures*

PlanB 

yes pictures of that wagon would be nice to
see....how it roll in the sand ok ???


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's my favorite that Steve put together!!


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

Planb thanks that sounds doable.


----------



## DustMan3 (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought the Reels on Wheels from GC Bait and tackle, The big one not the JR, 200.00 bucks. Beats anywhere ive looked, Check my page out for the pics, I love it, I can carry everything, and the sand spikes I bungy strap them on the sides. You even have room for some chairs but I dont use them


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

I don't think that big one will fit in my car. I went to Homedepot.com, which of the carts did you get? Can you link those plz?


----------

